# Best swirl resistance coating?



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

What would be best for that and self cleaning?
Cquartz, C1, Ceramishield some other?


----------



## mollov (Jan 28, 2012)

You should put CQuartz and CQ Finest in two categories, because the new one is made to be better and more scratch resistant... but you can't get the FINEST in Retail...


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

The only way of giving a true vote would to be having used all of them otherwise we are guessing so ill refrain. :thumb:


----------



## daniellll.bee (Nov 20, 2011)

also there is c1 and c1+...


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Ceramishield for info is 2-3 microns thick with one coat, shatterproof and harder than the actual clearcoat of the car.


----------



## Whitty_1811_d (Jun 5, 2009)

Having used Ceramishield I can vouch for it that's what id use


----------



## Pride (Feb 12, 2011)

*Ceramishield*

Ceramishield for ease of use, results and durabilty. It is now available for everyone to use this amazing product available from all approved detailers and ebay and some other online stockists:thumb:


----------



## Kimb (Oct 4, 2011)

Voted Ceramishield, easy use and excellent shine, cleaning ability and resistance...


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

voted ceramishield here,mainly as its the only one i've used,it was however easy to work with and delivers exellent results:thumb:


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

I vote Opti Coat 2.0 over the old C1. I've a very limited experience but i find Opti Coat 2.0 just great and it is also idiot proof.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

opti-coat all day long..
c1+ is also very very good.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Concours Car Care said:


> Ceramishield for info is 2-3 microns thick with one coat, shatterproof and harder than the actual clearcoat of the car.


Can you PM more info?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

It's currently going head to head with OC2.0 and others.


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

I voted Ceramishield because I know how good it is and I've used it, I can't comment on the others. People will do the same for the ones they like hence the reason I chose to vote and not refrain from doing so.

Problem is how many folk on here have used them all as such can form an opinion based on fact and not just what they like?

The results of this vote will show which one is the most widely used or which people have read most about, not which is the best at self cleaning and swirl resistance imo.

Hope it helps you choose though


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Superspec said:


> I voted Ceramishield because I know how good it is and I've used it. People will do the same for the ones they like hence the reason I chose to vote and not refrain from doing so.
> 
> Problem is how many folk on here have used them all as such can form an opinion based on fact and not just what they like?
> 
> The results of this vote will show which one is the most widely used, not the best at self cleaning and swirl resistance imo.


Have you use those others?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

We have some tests that have been done by someone with a scrap bonnet.

Its being completely abused by brake fluid, APC neat, fairy liquid etc being thrown at it.

Lets say that 2 of the other coatings didn't appreciate it


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

sm81 said:


> Have you use those others?


Nope. Which is my point. I voted for the one I like and have used but can't really comment on the others. Ceramishield is a superb product. I could refrain from voting other won't so what's the point?

I'm not being difficult just making a point.

BTW I think you quoted me while I was editing my post lol - it didn't read the way I meant it to!!


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Concours Car Care said:


> We have some tests that have been done by someone with a scrap bonnet.
> 
> Its being completely abused by brake fluid, APC neat, fairy liquid etc being thrown at it.
> 
> Lets say that 2 of the other coatings didn't appreciate it


I want see more.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Seems to me that this poll is turning into a "what product I've used" and not what the OP has asked. :wall:


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

I will wait for the wolf's staff to vote


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

I have used all 3, so I voted from actual experience rather than favouritism to a particular brand or from images I've seen on t'interweb.

In the past 3 months I have used Ceramishield 5x and the other two 0x. :thumb:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

nice to see ceramishield getting the votes/praise it deserves


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Paragon said:


> I have used all 3, so I voted from actual experience rather than favouritism to a particular brand or from images I've seen on t'interweb.
> 
> In the past 3 months I have used Ceramishield 5x and the other two 0x. :thumb:


Why you rate ceramishield higher than others?


----------



## mollov (Jan 28, 2012)

Concours Car Care said:


> Ceramishield for info is 2-3 microns thick with one coat, shatterproof and harder than the actual clearcoat of the car.


Can you show some tests, covering that statement? 3 microns are quite a lot from a single coat... as far as I know, the CQ is around 1 micron, and the FINEST can go up to 2 microns (but it's a really fresh formula)... the OC2.0 is around 1.5-2 microns too..


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

sm81 said:


> Why you rate ceramishield higher than others?


It's just better. Lasts longer, looks glossier.

It's like a cross between the other two to work with. CQ is fussy when it comes to temperature and how long to leave it, but when it works it's a good product... the C1 is easy to work with as it's wipe on and wipe off, but I have found its durability to be questionable.

So it's certainly top dog out of the 3 in question. I've not used Opti-Coat, which is one being touted by a few others in here, and probably the one which is gaining most votes in the "other" category.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Do you have any video of sheeting? Does it fills any swirls?


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Concours Car Care said:


> We have some tests that have been done by someone with a scrap bonnet.
> 
> Its being completely abused by brake fluid, APC neat, fairy liquid etc being thrown at it.
> 
> Lets say that 2 of the other coatings didn't appreciate it


Have you some videos of that? What kind of damage other coatings suffers?


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

AlexTsinos said:


> I will wait for the wolf's staff to vote


I'm too but it seems to be long waiting...


----------



## adamvr619 (Jun 12, 2010)

How does body wrap compare to ceramishield and the others


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

If you think they won't swirl, you're going to be in for a shock....


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

bero1306 said:


> The only way of giving a true vote would to be having used all of them otherwise we are guessing so ill refrain. :thumb:


Agree, this would have to be tested thoroughly.

Thickness of product.

Durability of scratch resistance.

Scratch resistance to what? Sponge washing? Driving to close to hedges & the car being grazed by vegetation?

The real test would be a fully corrected car with the product on being able to withstand a 1 bucket sponge wash.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Do these products really offer more protection than say 2 coats of a polymer sealant (powerlock) + 2 coats of wax on top (supernatural) or is it about the same apart from longevity of each?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Well the one coat of Ceramishield gives over 2 microns of protection.

Some like the Long life coatings, others don't. It's a matter for each.

I have a new website being built just for the new coatings we offer inc video's testemonials etc


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Concours Car Care said:


> Well the one coat of Ceramishield gives over 2 microns of protection.
> 
> Some like the Long life coatings, others don't. It's a matter for each.
> 
> I have a new website being built just for the new coatings we offer inc video's testemonials etc


How is it applied?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

deegan1979 said:


> Do these products really offer more protection than say 2 coats of a polymer sealant (powerlock) + 2 coats of wax on top (supernatural) or is it about the same apart from longevity of each?


These coatings definitely offer extended durability and some products such Cquartz and Finest have test results proving their coatings add hardness as well. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Concours Car Care said:


> Well the one coat of Ceramishield gives over 2 microns of protection.
> 
> Some like the Long life coatings, others don't. It's a matter for each.
> 
> I have a new website being built just for the new coatings we offer inc video's testemonials etc


I'm seriously considering trying your product, if u get time take a look at my post in the polishing section, titled to glaze or not to glaze, I attached a few pictures of the kind of damage my wife likes to inflict on my paintwork
Courtesy of bushes. If u think it will prevent re occurances I'll give it's go.
Oh and did I mention the car is having full correction and it's a stunning colour, I could be a good non biased tester and do a full write up with pictures and keep the post going if ur interested? Wink wink


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

ITHAQVA said:


> How is it applied?


On a cotton pad, spread like water then leave for 3 mins then off. Over 3 days it hardens to its full hardness although it can be driven after 30 mins


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Concours Car Care said:


> On a cotton pad, spread like water then leave for 3 mins then off. Over 3 days it hardens to its full hardness although it can be driven after 30 mins


 :thumb:


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

deegan1979 said:


> I'm seriously considering trying your product, if u get time take a look at my post in the polishing section, titled to glaze or not to glaze, I attached a few pictures of the kind of damage my wife likes to inflict on my paintwork
> Courtesy of bushes. If u think it will prevent re occurances I'll give it's go.
> Oh and did I mention the car is having full correction and it's a stunning colour, I could be a good non biased tester and do a full write up with pictures and keep the post going if ur interested? Wink wink


In my experience the only way to prevent that kind of damage is to change your wife lol


----------



## RaskyR1 (Jan 6, 2009)

This is the first I've heard of Ceramishield...is it a Permanent coating like Opti-Coat/Guard or just another durable glass coating?


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Superspec said:


> In my experience the only way to prevent that kind of damage is to change your wife lol


Lol showed her that, if she wasnt such a good cook, mother and jump id do exactly that!
Gunna give this ceramishield a go tho once payday comes around


----------

